# Road's End Eerie Manor welcomes Motel Sixx



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lewlew (Mark) and I are happy to announce the addition of another Haunt forum member to our Halloween alliance. Motel Sixx (Dave) is joining forces with us starting next year. Dave doesn't post much but his Erie haunt is an epic display that encompasses his huge yard and draws several hundred TOT's a year. Dave, Mark and I have collaborated on projects in the past but Dave's "Eerie Hallows" is on hiatus for awhile so we're glad to have him on board with us! Lord knows the trouble..er..I mean fun we'll be able to have. Looking forward to having Dave's haunt experience brought to the table!:jol:

If we have to change our name to "Eerie Hallows Road's End Eerie Manor", we're gonna need a bigger sign!!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Now it will be three times bigger and better.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I predict trouble......:googly:


----------



## ZombieBride (May 14, 2018)

Good luck for 2019!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

stick said:


> Now it will be three times bigger and better.


Better for sure but not bigger. We downsized the footprint this year and are simplifying the layout for next year. Making the whole thing easier to manage. Dave's contributions will be such an asset to our haunt. What's really interesting is that we all met as a result of this forum. We never knew each other before seeing one another's posts here then we just made arrangements to meet and check out each other's haunts!



RoxyBlue said:


> I predict trouble......:googly:


I predict you may be right!!



ZombieBride said:


> Good luck for 2019!


Thanks! The ideas are already landing on paper and we have our theme picked out. We'll all meet after those "other holidays" and sit down over a couple cold ones to map out some details, but we're looking forward to next year with the three of us having a lot of fun!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You guys will be an even bigger force of Halloween haunting


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice!
Can't wait to see what you guys come up with for next year.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Yay for the three Musketeers!!! (Awesome as a triple threat Halloween alliance, but just "eh" as a candy bar) Come on guys, rise above the bar!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Come on guys, rise above the bar!


I'm sure we'll spend plenty of time in a bar.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

You guys thought we topped out so far? Wait til you see Sixx's additions! BRINGIN' IT in 2019!!!


----------

